# S-Works History



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

I have been looking into building-up a few bikes for my brother, a road and mountain bike. Seeing that I enjoy starting with an early 90's frame, I was considering the use of a few early S-Works aluminum frames. For the mountain bike, I have been considering a S-Works M2 frame as it is USA made. Like the mountain frame, I would like to find a similar era road frame from the S-Works line-up. S-Works history is hard to come by on the internet, so I am asking; what is the oldest aluminum S-Works road frame that was in production?


----------



## S-Works95 (Jan 15, 2007)

I actually had an earlier version of the Aluminum road bike & moutian bike. i use to call it missle metal . The high end did not have the S-Works name on it. It did have m2 on it. back then the high end mountain bike frame and road frames would come in the same color. the Festina Team Road Frames where the 1st ones iIremeber with the S-Works name on them. Then came the E5. I still have my 2003 Cippo /Zebra paint job built up with a 06 Dura Ace/Ultegra. I love my 07 S-Works Roubiax SL, and would probably never do an Aluminum bike again . If you check on online name you will see I have been a S-works lover for long time now. again google S-Works Festina somethng should come up for you. Happy S-works Hunting


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I remember a friend in college who was huge into bikes (was a shop tech) got his S-Works MTB... M2 metal matrix or whatever... that was probably 1996 or 1997?


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

so there was an early 90's M2 road? I am always interested in "historical" bikes; pre S-works would be of interest to me. The earliest S-works aluminum road frame I can find is the m4.


----------



## S-Works95 (Jan 15, 2007)

Yes! there where 2. One is the "M2" model that they made, that had "Specialized" on the top tube , and down tube. Then there was one called the "Epic". Not the mountain bike "Epic". the 1st time Specialized used the name 'Epic" it was for a Road bike that had carbon tubes and aluminum lugs. if you google "Specialized Road bike Epic" i am sure you will find some out there. The Road Epic is a really great collectors item becuase that bike was years ahead of its time. Alot of peole do not know that they actually did a run of Mountian bike frames the same way, with Carbon tubes, and aluminum lugs. And yes these are all early 90's bikes that you can finds if you search hard for them. You can often find the Road epic frame for about $200 to $600. in pretty good shape . hope that helps


----------

